# Wood Barter............Banned after a single PM,LOL



## LandfillLumber (Mar 3, 2012)

Well I joined woodbarter(a IAP member tunred me on to it)and sent a PM about buying some burls off a guy so they banned me?I didn't read the rules I guess you need to make a post first,and I was going to do that but have been banned???I was sent a email saying that I needed to make a post within a week as I was in vilation on the rules having sent the PM.So I logged on to the site to make a introduction of me and Landfill Lumber,but could not access the site.Its funny it says my ban shall never be lifted,lol,wow not a friendly place I guess.What did I do wrong???A link the the page showing my ban will never be lifted,lol,looked like a neat site that is just getting going(not a good way to get big banning people like that).Oh well I guess I can't keep up with this forum most the time.Victor
http://woodbarter.com/private.php


----------



## Haynie (Mar 3, 2012)

So contact them and ask if it means something to you, because that is weird.  Looks like a neat site though.


----------



## ctubbs (Mar 3, 2012)

That seems rather narrow minded, but it is their site. Try registering as another name, your wife, dog, cat, favorite truck?
Charles


----------



## Akula (Mar 3, 2012)

Rules on some sites are very funny.


----------



## toddlajoie (Mar 3, 2012)

Yea, pretty heavy handed, but having dealt with forums and bots/spammers and the creative ways they make themselves irritating to the real users, this sort of behavior is really easy to fall into. Hopefully a personal message explaining your misunderstanding will get them to realize you are a real person, and interested in really working with their members.


----------



## jaeger (Mar 3, 2012)

I would just blow them off. You will probably just screw up again later and get banned again!:tongue:


----------



## alphageek (Mar 3, 2012)

I think I'm going to save a link to this thread to forward to anyone who ever complains when we moderate a post/thread here! :biggrin::biggrin:  

Heck... same thing if they think our rules are too tight :biggrin:

One deleted post and some members act like we are evil.   I think most of the members would be SHOCKED at some of the things moderators get called.  And we are MUCH more lenient that that site!

I also wonder how PRIVATE that sites PMs are???   If you were banned for a PM, does that mean that they are reading them?  Seems really weird to me.


----------



## Akula (Mar 3, 2012)

alphageek said:


> I think I'm going to save a link to this thread to forward to anyone who ever complains when we moderate a post/thread here! :biggrin::biggrin:
> 
> Heck... same thing if they think our rules are too tight :biggrin:
> 
> ...



reading any pm's on a site is the very golden rule to never break..any site that allows that behavior is sad and could never trust them

my guess is the message was reported..getting messages from someone who never makes a post is a red flag

working as a moderator is a great feeling when helping site members but a pain when dealing with the same babies who need their nose wiped or spend all day reporting things they think needs attention  (some cases yes, most cases no)  shocking sometimes they are supposed to be adults


----------



## Jgrden (Mar 3, 2012)

Sheesh !!!


----------



## Dalecamino (Mar 4, 2012)

I signed up on an El Camino site, and read the rules. Says you can't offer anything for sale, until you've made 50 posts. AND, if it looks like you made 50 posts just to meet that requirement, they will remove the ad.


----------



## jfoh (Mar 4, 2012)

I belong to that site and trust me it is nothing personal. They take rules real serious there. You just need to read and follow the rules. Problem is that too many just dive in and do not follow the rules and problems follow. The rule was put in place to make sure that some new person did not cause multiple problems by starting a swap and not mail his portion. Trolls and jerks can ruin a forum faster than a power failure.  They figure if you stay for five post then you are not likely a troll or someone looking to rip off a trading partner.

Go there as a "guest" and look at some of the wood for sale. Some of the slabs make my mouth water. Also for MI members there is a large number of big burls being sold off. Looks like a lifetime of burls being sold off to help liquidate a shop of a senior citizen before he dies and leaves it to a wife. We might all think about getting our shop and other affairs in order. Some darn nice friends are doing a lot of heavy work for a friend. I hope I have friends that good when the time comes. But I hope the time is far, far down the road.


----------



## SDB777 (Mar 4, 2012)

Dude, so ego's are just too large for the internet....I've had the same thing happen for including the link to my website in a forum.

Guess if that guy can't make a game call that'll sell, he would ride the back of anyone that could find a product to sell.





Don't loose any sleep over it!




Scott


----------



## Red River Maple (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi guys,

I'm Kevin the owner of wood barter. My site is unlike most other sites in that the main activity is trading wood. I owe it to my members to have rules in place tho protect them from scams, to the degree that I can. 

One way that I decided to do it was for members to get to know each other at least a little before trading. It would be very easy to join my site, start making trades off the forum, and "score" several boxes of expensive wood without making good on one's commitments to the other parties if I did not require introductions, and a minimum number of posts before allowing PMs to be used. 

While someone could still do that, the odds are decreased by having all trades started in a thread, and the trade finalized in a thread. I allow free exchange of PMs emails and of course phone calls all the parties would like, as long as the trades begin and end in a thread. This allows other members to watch out for each other, and makes it very difficult for that 1 in 1000 dishonest member to come in and reek havoc on our members. All it takes is one bad apple to give everyone a severe case of hesitation to trade in the future. 

We have a great bunch of guys over there and "heavy-handed" is something we are surely not. One must play by the rules though because there's more at stake than ego's and attitudes, our precious wood! :wink:

Landfill I'd be happy to reinstate your membership if you will read the rules, make a intro, and trade away to your heart's content. If you cannot bring yourself to do so I understand, no hard feelings on my end.


----------



## robersonjr (Mar 4, 2012)

Sounds like Kevin is a likable guy, I may have to check into this site myself.  landfill, I think you should give it another try. Robbie


----------



## hunter-27 (Mar 4, 2012)

Red River Maple said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm Kevin the owner of wood barter. My site is unlike most other sites in that the main activity is trading wood. I owe it to my members to have rules in place tho protect them from scams, to the degree that I can.
> 
> ...


Well, it sure appears the heavy handed rules do have a bit of flexibility as long as you follow the rules in the future.  Thanks for stopping by our place to clarify things Kevin.:handshake:


----------



## LandfillLumber (Mar 4, 2012)

*Hello,Kevin*

I sent a email to you asking about all this a few days before I posted this(maybe only 2 days),and never heard back?I understand the rule and was in the wrong for jumping in without reading the rules.I was trying to contact someone selling wood not trying to trade(I sell wood)so I was not trying to set up any scams.The email I got that told me I broke the rules said I had a week to make a intro. and so on,but that was not true I was banned already.It does seem heavy handed to me but I'm a bit of a hippy and think some of the IAP rules are questionable as well,unlike some on the IAP I think its healthy to debate and talk about things(opps just got myself in trouble,lol).Thank You for the reply Kevin,Victor



Red River Maple said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm Kevin the owner of wood barter. My site is unlike most other sites in that the main activity is trading wood. I owe it to my members to have rules in place tho protect them from scams, to the degree that I can.
> 
> ...


----------



## Red River Maple (Mar 4, 2012)

LandfillLumber said:


> . . . The email I got that told me I broke the rules said I had a week to make a intro. and so on,but that was not true I was banned already. . .



I will actually come to *your* defense on this. Believe this or not you fell into one of those_ cracks_ where a policy change had occurred. Any forum admin who tells you they did not have to make policy changes especially when they were a young site is not being honest. We ALL have to do that.  It just so happened that not long after you received that email the policy change went into effect. That was certainly not your fault. So we both have a little humble pie here to eat. I'm going to splash a little whipped cream on mine  . . . . 

Victor you are obviously not a scammer, but even though we are a small forum, there's no way I can check out each individual member so as one of the posters here said it is not personal. I like your sense of humor and think you would fit in well with the other crazies on my site (I'm the only sane of the bunch  ). 

I just checked your account and it appears you are a member in good standing. I welcome you to take advantage of it and buy, sell, or trade as much as you want. No commissions, no fees, no dues, no BS. That's another reason I am a stickler on the rules. But that's another story . . . . . 

Thank you IAP for allowing this kind of discourse on your fine site. I applaud your openness and dedication to your members. :good:


----------



## Akula (Mar 4, 2012)

I love a happy ending


----------



## Smitty37 (Mar 4, 2012)

*I read it already*



alphageek said:


> I think I'm going to save a link to this thread to forward to anyone who ever complains when we moderate a post/thread here! :biggrin::biggrin:
> 
> Heck... same thing if they think our rules are too tight :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 Well don't send it to me (not that I ever get moderators attention) I've already red it.:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## hunter-27 (Mar 4, 2012)

Akula said:


> I love a happy ending


Where is the DOUBLE like button?:biggrin:


----------



## BangleGuy (Mar 5, 2012)

I joined Wood Barter yesterday and have made 17 posts, found spalted wood blanks, listed my excess walnut for sale or trade, all in 24 hours.  This site is awesome.  Just follow the rules and make sure to post ten times before you try to make a Private Message to someone.  Enjoy!

Eric


----------



## wolftat (Mar 5, 2012)

He makes the rules on his site, but as of right now he has only 2 posts on this forum in almost 3 years.....Hmmmmmm Good thing IAP doesn't follow his lead.


----------

